# Anybody see a pattern



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Funny how about 3 weeks ago we had duplicate posts from a family of 5 from 
Chile and their 18 missionaries who asked over and over about runs to the border
because they did not want FM3's...........

Then 2 weeks ago we had honey bunny ask in 3 or 4 posts the same question about flying from China to Mexico.......

This week we have pazenel repeating the same question over and over on 4 posts......

Anybody thinking this is the same troll having fun? I am........

Chile
Philippines
Florida

OH MY!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

It's possible. The common thread I see is the reluctance to give information about themselves while asking for very general information. 

However, it could be just a coincidence.

I think the moderator, TundraGreen, has done the best he can to eliminate the duplicates. And the members, through lack of interest in the threads, have done what we can to make the questionable threads go away as quickly as possible.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

There is also the pattern when folks are getting fed up with their repeated question they get indignant 
then ask to have threads removed or quit the board and are never heard from again, at least under the same nickname...........


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Perhaps, life is so boring for these people and they have access to a computer, so. . . .


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Kinda like Yahoo Answers Mexico. Check that out sometime for nonsense. A quarter of them are asking for homework answers


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Yahoo Mexico*

I might also add that the answers at Yahoo are not as factual. One poster of 19 asked if he should return to Mexico (his parents brought him to CA when he was 6) because he is having "a hard time" as he gets on into college or the workforce. The answers are typical and uninformed: "It's dangerous there" "You wouldn't recognize it, it is dangerous" "No stay put, you're better off here." No wonder the widespread image of Mexico is so bad with so many. Those with no real understanding are advising those who have none. Sheeesh!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> I might also add that the answers at Yahoo are not as factual. One poster of 19 asked if he should return to Mexico (his parents brought him to CA when he was 6) because he is having "a hard time" as he gets on into college or the workforce. The answers are typical and uninformed: "It's dangerous there" "You wouldn't recognize it, it is dangerous" "No stay put, you're better off here." No wonder the widespread image of Mexico is so bad with so many. Those with no real understanding are advising those who have none. Sheeesh!


Well, FHBOY, did you set the young man straight about what life is really like in Mexico?


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Did I Tell Him?*

Yes - told him to go - used a lot of what we discussed here - well it was fun, but who knows?


----------

